# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  View my own profile?

## mase1834

Do you still need 50 posts to view your own profile?

----------


## SlimmerMe

I already told you this is the case~ WHOA nelly!

----------


## mase1834

I knew it was for other peoples. Didnt know for your own profile. Interesting. Thanks for the info slimmer.

----------


## SlimmerMe

You are so welcome! I know...it can be confusing. And many ask the same question. ENJOY being back!

----------


## mase1834

Thank you slimmer. Im sure i will enjoy once again.

----------


## mase1834

Hey Slimmer, do you know of a way that i can get back into my old account if the email address i registered with is no longer active? I still know what my username was but i cant remember my password.

----------


## MastaMan

Yeah I had wondered what was up with that too... Thanks

----------


## Six

I wondered the same, thanks for the clairfication. Always wondered why I could not see my profile.

----------

